# Soundcard Calibration Question?



## Bowedtoothdoc (Sep 24, 2009)

Is it correct that when using the optional loopback cable for the left channel and checking the appropriate box in REW to use left channel as calibration reference allows me to not be required to 
perform a soundcard calibration? Just want to be sure.
Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, that's correct, but it's advisable to not go that route. It's easier to create a one-time soundcard calibration file and then remove the loopback cable and then use that channel for your measurements. The left channel as cal reference method is usually reserved for performing distance checks.

brucek


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks brucek,
I initially tried to calibrate the card, but ran into some problems. Will try again at a later date.
Right now I'm having too much fun equalising my mains with the DEQ2496. They were pretty flat without any adjustments and sounded good. Now with minimal eq correction they sound just incredible.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I initially tried to calibrate the card, but ran into some problems.


You'll run into the same problems then if you try and the use the left channel as cal ref method. More-so actually, since the CPU is tied up during each measurement doing the cal on the left channel dynamically, rather than applying a pre-done cal file after the measurement.

brucek


----------

